# leak in tank



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

i have a leak in my 55 gal tank, it seems to be coming from the bar across the middle of the bottom of the tank. Is there even a seam there or is it most likely coming from the outer edge somewhere, can this be sealed and how do I do it.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

It sounds like one of the bottom seams is leaking. It can be sealed but, speaking for myself and knowing my significant limitations and considering how cheap a new 55 gallon tank is, I would just buy another one.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Resealing really isn't all that hard just time consuming when dealing with the big tanks. You'll of course need to remove everything, strip out all the old silicone, give it a good cleaning, tape off new seams (not necessay but I would recommend it) and apply new silicone.


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

I was going to attempt to reseal the tank, but the other empty 30 gal tank I had unfortunattly has a crack in it. i was storing it in the garage and my husband apparently thought it would be ok to put stuff in it and now it has a crack in the glass, so i guess I am off to the store to buy a new one


----------

